

Your startup needs to understand: Aesthetic vs Design - mattinsler
http://patrickalgrim.me/posts/9-aesthetic-vs-design

======
bichiliad
I like seeing articles like this every now and again up here. It's not
particularly novel, and it's not particularly groundbreaking, but I still
regularly meet people who forget what role design should play in
project/startup/etc.

On a slightly related note, I feel like software developer should see the
design process as a valuable tool in his/her tool belt. It's worth it to take
a brief class if you are still able/willing.

------
tarr11
I had a hard time with the way this concept was expressed.

I can't imagine directing a designer to _create a cost-effective simple and
desired result for a transaction_ and expect to get anything meaningful.

I would like to see specific ideas and use cases in which design improves
product, marketing, sales or other business areas.

~~~
hellyeahdude
That's a great point. And its something I may have to write about. There's a
way to achieve this, it just takes practice.

------
foolrush
The premise functions in a world where one's design ontology permits the
separation of “aesthetic” and “design.”

Sadly it is nothing more than a rehashing of late Modernist Ludwig Mies van
der Rohe's privileged ontogoly peddling.

I would hope modern work aspires higher.

